# Statistical Society seminar: "Understanding the Covid19 pandemic and its consequences"



## Brendan Burgess (14 May 2020)

The Statistical & Social Inquiry Society of Ireland invites you to attend a special Symposium on the covid19 pandemic at the seventh and final Ordinary Meeting of its 173rd session. The meeting takes place online, at 4.30pm on Thursday May 21st. (Society business, including the election of Officers and Council, will take place from 4.15pm.)

The theme for the special symposium is "*Understanding the Covid19 pandemic and its consequences*" and its aim is to provide views from a number of different perspectives on the covid19 pandemic and what it means for policymakers and wider society. The symposium will be chaired by Society President Danny McCoy and will comprise six short contributions of ten minutes, followed by a general discussion:

*Catherine Comiskey* (Trinity College Dublin), "The epidemiology of Covid-19: Learning from the past and modelling for the future"
*Jean Acheson* (Revenue Commissioners), "The impact of covid19 on income and employment: early evidence from administrative data"
*Reamonn Lydon* (Central Bank of Ireland), "Measuring the economic impact of covid19 in real time"
*Conor Lambe* (Danske Bank), "Covid19 and the Northern Irish economy: initial insights"
*Shana Cohen* (TASC), "What has Covid-19 told us about inequality in Ireland?"
*Gerard Brady* (Ibec), "Business in a compressed economy"
We are hosting the Symposium on the Zoom platform, which allows logging in through the Zoom app, through a web browser or by phone. To attend the event, please register here on Eventbrite (or through this link: https://www.eventbrite.ie/e/underst...d-its-consequences-ssisi-tickets-105363234270), and the specific details for attending will be sent to you by email on Tuesday May 19th and again on the day of the event.

As always, non-members are welcome to attend and participate in the discussion. Given the format, you are encouraged to circulate this link to others who may be interested so that they may also register their interest and attend on the day.


----------

